# To the hunter I didn't see



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey I donno if you use this forum hunter dressed in first lite camo on the Wasatch front today but I wanted to apologize. I didn't see you sitting that water hole when I came in cause it was still somewhat dark and your camo made you invisible behind that bush. I didn't see you until you stood up and left. I seriously felt bad. I would never want that done to me and I sure wouldn't want to do it to someone else so if you are a member here. Sorry!!!!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey man that stuff happens. There are plenty of people on most water sources up there and you never know if someone is there first. I am surprised he left so fast, I guess he figured it was done for the day. Usually I just show myself and hope the other guy gets the hint and moves on. Just wait till someone comes running in on the critter he clearly sees you are stalking. That is an egregious act that is something to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Honeydew (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know if it was me or not but I was hunting one of the more popular areas in Big Cottonwood Canyon on the 19th and wearing first light asat with a trad bow. If it was me don't worry about it, I wasn't taking any thing seriously that day...just checking out prints to see what was around. It was a beautiful day and I was just happy to be out. With what feels like 10 hunters for every deer and by the nature of archery hunting (everyone in full camo and hiding in the bushes) I don't think it is possible not to bump into someone at some point. The fact that you have the character to put an apology out there says a lot. I wish everyone was as courteous as you.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Honeydew said:


> I don't know if it was me or not but I was hunting one of the more popular areas in Big Cottonwood Canyon on the 19th and wearing first light asat with a trad bow. If it was me don't worry about it, I wasn't taking any thing seriously that day...just checking out prints to see what was around. It was a beautiful day and I was just happy to be out. With what feels like 10 hunters for every deer and by the nature of archery hunting (everyone in full camo and hiding in the bushes) I don't think it is possible not to bump into someone at some point. The fact that you have the character to put an apology out there says a lot. I wish everyone was as courteous as you.


It was first light asat, it was a spring with a wallow right by it. Its the one in my video 
Funny thing is I filmed a bit of that wallow and the frozen ground near it and I can't even see you in the bush if it was you lol you were cloaked! Anyhow I felt pretty bad about it so sorry if it was you.


----------



## Honeydew (Sep 22, 2015)

Probably never know if it was me or not, but it looks like we crossed paths with the same moose. Its funny though, I only check the forum from time to time but was bored at work and caught your post. I don't see many people in asat and thought I would reply just in case. Again, if it was me don't give it a second thought, I never left a spot that day because of another hunter. I like to still hunt and usually don't stay in one area very long. Have fun out there, the Wasatch backcounty is a beautiful place to be.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Honeydew said:


> Probably never know if it was me or not, but it looks like we crossed paths with the same moose. Its funny though, I only check the forum from time to time but was bored at work and caught your post. I don't see many people in asat and thought I would reply just in case. Again, if it was me don't give it a second thought, I never left a spot that day because of another hunter. I like to still hunt and usually don't stay in one area very long. Have fun out there, the Wasatch backcounty is a beautiful place to be.


Thanks will do, good luck with your hunting as well.


----------

